# Ok, so how much do you have?



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

How much salt, sugar, baking soda ect do you actually have per person? The question is not what you want to have but instead what do you actually have now. This isn't a contest. I'm simply curious how my group stacks up. Think of it as a way to balance your food preps.

I'll start. 3 people in my group. everything listed per person
salt per person 18 lbs
sugar 8 lbs
some sort of flour 8 lbs
pepper 2 lbs
honey 2 qts
cooking oil 1 
vinegar 1 gal
other spices and hot sauce about 4 lbs
long term food not listed above 6 months @ 2300 calories per day

toilet paper 1 year if very careful
soap for regular bathing ect 6-8 months
pet food 5 months
dental needs 6-8 months

By listing it here on a per person basis I can see that I'm light on flour, pepper and maybe toothpaste.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TP-4 years+
Salt-approx 50lbs per person
Sugar-12lbs per
Soap, Hygiene and Dental-2 years +
pepper and spices-less than 1 lb per 
honey-store bought 3 bottles per person, local honey 1 per person
cooking oil-just what we have in the pantry a bottle or two
Vinegar-5 gallons per
pet food-1 year per dog
Long Term Food Stores- 1 year per
Canned or medium food stores-6 to 9 months per


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy, thanks for reminding me to consider vinegar.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

foolami said:


> how much salt, sugar, baking soda ect do you actually have per person? The question is not what you want to have but instead what do you actually have now. This isn't a contest. I'm simply curious how my group stacks up. Think of it as a way to balance your food preps.
> 
> I'll start. 3 people in my group. Everything listed per person
> salt per person 18 lbs
> ...


i can't give by person but by totals, there are two of us with a possiblity of five max., 
iodized (table) salt 200 pounds, non iodized 400 pounds. 
Granulated sugar 400 pounds, brown sugar 100 pounds, confectioners sugar 25 pounds.
Gm all trumphs bread flower 500 pounds, gm h&r gen purpose 300 pounds. Rye chops 100 pounds, rye flower 200 pounds. Corn flower and meal 200 each.
Pepper, ground, black about 5 pounds, whole 10 pounds.
Honey, 5, 60 pound pails roughly 5 gallons each.
Canola oil, 4, five gallon carboys. Crisco cans, 3 cases #10 cans.
Vinegar two cases of four gallons each.
Non listed foodstuffs, canned meats etc, 5 years for five people.
Prime item not listed, plain white rice, 1,000 pounds in five gallon pails purged with CO2.
Second unlisted prime item, beans, navy and great northern 400 pounds i think.
Toilet paper, bj's brand, 22 cases with another case to be added tomorrow.
Hand and laundry soap, five years worth. Randomly buy 20 bar packs at bj's and store. Each time i buy laundry soap for use i buy one for storage.
Plenty of all spices
pets will eat what we eat and hunt for.
Baking soda, 100 pounds apx. Baking powder about 20 cans.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We are seriously lacking on food for the dogs. It is something I have to fix.

Tp we have around 300 rolls. Honey was a funny thing for me some time ago so we have about 4 gallon in quart and pints


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lordy, you two are going to scare the more moderate preppers away. 

I can't even begin to afford that much food. I've noticed the last few months that most people either have a month or two of food or several years making me kind of an oddball prepping for 6 months. That's why I started this thread, to see exactly where I stood by comparison.. We'd love to work up to 9 months of food as cash allows. I'd love to see more replies listing their stores. 

SoCom42, if you don't mind my asking what are your power generating methods? With that much food you've got to have some serious cooking ability which requires a lot of heat.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

alterego said:


> We are seriously lacking on food for the dogs. It is something I have to fix.
> 
> Tp we have around 300 rolls. Honey was a funny thing for me some time ago so we have about 4 gallon in quart and pints


Honey is a great source of calories and stores very well.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

2897 cans of cat food + 7000 pounds of cat litter + 301 cats
had 307 but I got hungry.
for TP I have 13 mature birch trees


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> 2897 cans of cat food + 7000 pounds of cat litter + 301 cats
> had 307 but I got hungry.
> for TP I have 13 mature birch trees


I always look at my cats as food on the hoof. Fatten them up and much easier to deal with than cows or goats. 
Taste just like chicken. : )

And the kittens are like buffalo wings if you've got the right sauce, tender but with just a bit of crunch!

Much better than dog which I've eaten on several occasions, they're very stringy, almost gritty on the tongue. I just don't see why some people think dog is better than beef. true story....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Aren't Birch trees more useful using their bark as a fire starter? I used to carry birch bark for tinder.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, getting way off track here.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Aren't Birch trees more useful using their bark as a fire starter? I used to carry birch bark for tinder.


well I guess but when you got to go it is easier just to rip a sheet of paper bark off and go well, unless one of the cats run by.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> well I guess but when you got to go it is easier just to rip a sheet of paper bark off and go well, unless one of the cats run by.


Ok, I'm calling you on this one. when green birch bark isn't absorbent at all. When dried it's like John Wayne. It's rough,,, It's tough,,, and it don't take no sh_t off nobody.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

foolami said:


> lordy, you two are going to scare the more moderate preppers away.
> 
> I can't even begin to afford that much food. I've noticed the last few months that most people either have a month or two of food or several years making me kind of an oddball prepping for 6 months. That's why i started this thread, to see exactly where i stood by comparison.. We'd love to work up to 9 months of food as cash allows. I'd love to see more replies listing their stores.
> 
> Socom42, if you don't mind my asking what are your power generating methods? With that much food you've got to have some serious cooking ability which requires a lot of heat.


power generation, electric, three generators, one three phase diesel for shop.
7.5kw dual fuel single phase, 15kw gasoline.
Can add one 24 volt genset for operating the military field radios.

Cooking.
I have two complete army field kitchen stoves, company level with propane adaptors. can do a weeks worth of bread for five in one shot and in one stove.
Normal propane kitchen stove. 
Assorted Coleman white gas 2 and 3 burner camp stoves with oven tops. Squad level single burner field stoves.
Two large Volcano multi fuel camping/field stoves.
Large wood stove, 36 inch logs, with addable oven unit, has fire ring for dutch ovens which i have. Can do bread in them with a trivet.
Five cord of wood on hand at anytime.
Have 4 chain saws 2 poulin, two husqvarnas, 25 ton log splitter and all needed tools and sharpeners to do the job, plus chains, bars, oils, plugs, pull cords.
Have plenty of propane, gasoline, diesel, coleman fuel. Lamp oil, kerosene. lamp wicks, mantles, gas generators.
For summertime, have a brick beehive wood fired oven for bread and pizza making.
The hydrocarbon fuels are transitional, primary will be wood if nothing social comes back.
HAVE 2k gallons of assorted fuel in tanks not counting propane, that is going to increase due to price drop, intend to add 500 to 1k to current stores.

Buying the bulk dry goods, such as flour from commercial food service suppliers saves a lot of money. 
A 50 pound bag of flour cost as much as two five pound bags in supermarket. Can get 100 pounders, but too much to handle.
All my dry pack stores came from there, 200 pounds at a time.
go to the general mills website and see all the different flours available and how much better quality than the retail market crap.

I have been at this for a long time, 30+ years, years. The stuff is rotated out when needed either by consumption or just dumped, price of prepping. 
Canned goods go to food bank 6 months before expiration.
Fuels are in constant rotation.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

You've got me beat, one 45,000 btu burner with 200 gal propane. 4300 watt (parts ordered and paid for, delivers next week) solar can run the microwave or a stove but mostly when the sun is strong, mostly just for battery charging, running fans for the hot summers here, and lights. small generator with 30 gallons fuel. 2 wood stoves with full wood racks for 1 winter, both with good cook tops, solar oven.

I can't say that I wish I was in your position, I try to be a little more moderate in my prepping but you've got one hell of a setup.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> You've got me beat, one 45,000 btu burner with 200 gal propane. 4300 watt (parts ordered and paid for, delivers next week) solar can run the microwave or a stove but mostly when the sun is strong, mostly just for battery charging, running fans for the hot summers here, and lights. small generator with 30 gallons fuel. 2 wood stoves with full wood racks for 1 winter, both with good cook tops, solar oven.
> 
> I can't say that I wish I was in your position, I try to be a little more moderate in my prepping but you've got one hell of a setup.


As I said it has taken a long time to build up stores.
Solar is not viable for me at this point, too much shade.
I got to this point because of almost dying in the blizzard of 1978.
House was buried under 15 feet of snow, no power for two weeks, virtually nothing for food, a tiny ornamental pot belly for heat in one room.
water came from snow melted on it. most water lines were split after freezing with no power for heat or water pump.
I said never again, started right after with heat and food, already had guns.
Have lost power many time after, a week at a time in some cases. breeze right through those times.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yea, I saw you were from the Great White North. Down here we freak if it rains 3 inches. You get 3+ feet of snow.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Ok, I'm calling you on this one. when green birch bark isn't absorbent at all. When dried it's like John Wayne. It's rough,,, It's tough,,, and it don't take no sh_t off nobody.


no but the cat is soft fuzzy and warm! LL


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

foolami, you keep doing what you feel you can do comfortably. don't financially extend yourself.
My expenditures come from alternate work I do on the side.
I have no mortgage and few monthly bills, jeeps were paid for cash. electric and tax bills are really only re-occurring expenses.
I did not include the following, the fuels I listed are alternate or supplementive for when the primary oil fired fails.
Propane is the secondary heat source with ceramic heaters. They need no electric power. final fall back is the woodie.
I order 1k gallons of heating oil per year for my primary heat source, and they deliver it all one load.
General cooking would be with propane stove and the beehive for bread, roll and pizza as long as weather permits.

as far as last year we got about 12 feet of snow over the season. Three days on no external power. What's in the fridge can go outside, most likely colder anyway.
YOU GET A WARM FEELING KNOWING THAT YOU CAN SURVIVE MOST ANYTHING. WHILE OTHERS SKURRY LIKE RATS FOR A FEW CRUMBS.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I thought i was doing good on my food stocks. LOL Your the man SOCOM. I can last a year maybe if I am careful. I have a lot more to do. I have recently upped my budget for prepping and have started adding things I missed. Soap, toiletries, and such. I have a lot of TP tho. So much more to do.....And I fear there is so little time left.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Good thread, made me take stock of what I have.
120 lbs rice
60 lbs beans, lentils and pinto
20 cans Bushes baked beans
30 cans tuna
20 cans chicken
50 cans various soups
20 lbs. pasta various
20 cans ravioli type
10 lbs sugar
5 lbs flour
5 lbs corn meal
1 lbs paprika
1 lbs garlic powder
1 lbs onion powder
1 lbs black pepper
12 cans of spam
6 bottles ketchup
4 bottles of mustard
4 mayo
6 bbq sauce
4 dak hams
12 each canned corn, peas, green beans
12 canned mushrooms
4 cans coffee
1 lbs cumin
1 lbs Italian seasoning
3 gal cooking oil
2 gal vinegar
4 each of chicken and beef broth powder
10 jars of peanuts
4 jars of peanut butter, need to stock some jelly or jam
20 misl Dinty Moore, etc.
3 personal bidets
12 bars of soap
5 20 lbs grill tanks
1 60 lbs propane tank
Cast iron cookware.

Wow, really didn't how much I had till I did inventory, Still not enough.
Again, great thread. Showed me where I was lacking.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1screwloose, is that for one or more?
You have a good start there.
The greatest motivator is enduring a situation and surviving, a little starving goes a long way.

The white rice is the cheapest and the best to store. I like it and eat it 4 or 5 times a week.
The Asians live on a diet based on it, why can't we? I based my stores on that logic.
It can be used as a bulk filler in almost anything, adding cheap carbo to the meal.
Some of the unlisted stores like the wise and mountian house would get the rice as an extender, 2 meals from one.
You can live on a mix of rice and beans quite well, this is for survival not fivestar dining.
beans have been bought in 25 pound bags, vac packed in a custom 2 pound mold with o2 eaters to stack nicely in 20mm cans.
Regular canned good are limited to my home interior,
the five storage building are not heated, high water content cans would split in the cold weather we have.
Everything is rat proof.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

For my wife and I, maybe my daughter who is away at college, twin cities. I always get a laugh at checkout. They say they've never seen a 20 lbs bag of rice. Wife is from Peru, we eat rice in some form almost everyday


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> 1screwloose, is that for one or more?
> You have a good start there.
> The greatest motivator is enduring a situation and surviving, a little starving goes a long way.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I thought I was way behind the 8 ball until talking with folks who have to buy groceries every day!! I'm sadly lacking in the bread department.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Some of this might sound like overkill, but when there's none to be had at the market its not. I know, I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Some of this might sound like overkill, but when there's none to be had at the market its not. I know, I'm preaching to the choir.


This is an old military quote that was preached to us when in the army, "WHEN THE BALOON GOES UP, YOU GO WITH WHAT YOU GOT".

This is so true in a disaster situation, look what happens in a severe storm warning, market shelves are cleared in a day.

Forget the breads, they don't keep, make your own, even pan bread, save plastic bread bags and ties to store what you make, right out of cooking and

into the bags keeps the mold off for a few days.

Whatever stores you accumulate enhances your survival over many others, that is the objective, right?

prep on guy, prep on.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

All you guys make me seem small time!

I have enough to know I don't have enough! Haha

I had 1 year food stored. For 1 person. But when I got an offer on the house and was going through the paperwork, I donated about 6 months of food to a local church/food pantry.

I still have about 6 months give or take.

20lbs of beans
20lbs of rice
130 cans of corn (whole kernel and creamed)
130 cans of sweet peas
130 cans carrots (various styles)
99 cans tuna
20 lbs flour
5 lbs lard (for making tortillas and cooking)
A bunch of misc cans of who knows what (missing labels I bought out of the discount rack haha)
And a GIANT can of pickled jalapeños hahahaha

Stored food for me is only to get me through growing seasons. I have tons of fruit trees that are maturing and should provide a good portion of my food. I also garden, so that helps with food also.

Got basic firearms covered. Shotgun, .22lr, 30.06 for long range/big game, .357mag revolver for EDC, and a 9mm for higher capacity close range. I am buying other shotguns in different gauges, so that when there is another panic buy on ammo, I will have such a variety of firearms that ammo should be available for at least one. I still need to get a battle rifle of some kind. Hmm.

As far as ammo stored for each of these firearms, I don't have really any. I've shot what I was trying to store, and haven't had the money to buy any more. Now I just buy what I think I'll shoot, shoot it, and be done.....

Good thread. Makes me realize that I don't have quite enough food stored as I used to. Makes me very uncomfortable, but can't put away much more incase the house sells.

Edited to add:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have 2 cans of Vienna sausages.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> 1screwloose, is that for one or more?
> You have a good start there.
> The greatest motivator is enduring a situation and surviving, a little starving goes a long way.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100% on the rice and beans. I have a fraction of a fraction of what you have but I'm working on it. My only means of cooking will probably be on a propane grill so we don't have much that requires cooking other than the rice and beans. This is what I have for a family of 5.
-White rice- 3x5 gal buckets
-Peruano Beans- 3x5 gal buckets
-8lbs of salt
-Olive oil 2 liter 
-Honey x1 liter
-Jar of mayo
-Jar of seasoning for the rice
-Tapatio x 1 big bottle
-MRE's x53
-200 cans of assorted items like tuna, chili, soups, menudo, spam, Dinty Moore stew, mixed veggies, tomato sauce, chicken breast and Chef BoyArdee.
-Case of Cup of noodles
-Box of Mac&cheese cups
-Snacks for kids (morale booster) Boxes of Nutri grain bars, pudding cups, nature valley bars, fruit cups & pop tarts.
-Jars of Peanut butter x6
-Jars of jam x2
-Containers of Tang, Crystal light, Lipton ice tea & coffee
-V8 x2 cases
-Baby wipes x 16 packages
-TP x100 rolls
-20 lbs Propane tank- 2 stored 1 in use
-Bottled water x305 bottles
-Drinking/cooking water x71 gals

I need more water. I also have to plant some fruit trees and get that garden going. I live in the suburbs so I can only do so much for now but this is what I have stored, it does not include our pantry.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

phrogman said:


> I agree with you 100% on the rice and beans. I have a fraction of a fraction of what you have but I'm working on it. My only means of cooking will probably be on a propane grill so we don't have much that requires cooking other than the rice and beans. This is what I have for a family of 5.
> -White rice- 3x5 gal buckets
> -Peruano Beans- 3x5 gal buckets
> -8lbs of salt
> ...


GOOD START.
MY KID(NOT REALY AT 27) GAGS DOWN THAT CHEF B. BY THE TON ALONG WITH THE MAC AND CHEESE, BUT HAS TO BE RIGHT BRAND.
BUMP UP THE RICE TO BEAN RATIO, ABOUT 3 RICE TO 1 BEAN IS GOOD FOR BALANCE.
SPAM IS GOOD AND ACCORDING TO THE COMPANY HAS NO SHELF LIFE. I HAVE I THINK ABOUT 75 OF THE 4 CAN SLEEVES OF IT.
YOU NEED MORE PROPANE, I HAVE 10 20# CYLINDERS BUT HAVE ACCUMULATED 10 ONE HUNDRED POUNDERS, 6 OF WHICH ARE HOOKED UP TO REGULATORS AT ALL TIMES.
LOOKING AT TWO HUNDRED GALLON TANKS RIGHT NOW, PROBLEM IS GETTING THEM FILLED, DELIVERY GUYS SCREW YOU ON THE PRICE.
THAT IS WHY I HAVE KEPT WITH THE HUNDRED POUNDERS SO FAR. 
I HAUL THE 100 POUNDERS TO FILL THEM MYSELF.
PROPANE IS MY FIST ALTERNATE HEAT SOURCE PRIMARY IS OIL.
LOOK AT NORTHERN TOOL THEY HAVE A DOUBLE BURNER TABLE TYPE PROPANE COOK TOP, USES 20 POUNDERS, WOULD BE BETTER THAN THE GRILL FOR POT AND PAN TYPE COOKING. .
THIS HERE ONE IS OF THE TYPE I MEAN, IS FROM AMAZON, THEY HAVE ONE OTHER LISTED, ELECTRIC STOVETOPS SUCK;

Amazon.com : Sportsman DBCIS Double Burner Outdoor Cast Iron Propane Stove : Outdoor And Patio Furniture Sets : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

While having a few hundred pounds of each of the basics sealed up is nice (yep, got that), other areas are more important. Learning, for one. Keep books based on surviving, hunting, growing and animal husbandry on hand and read them cover to cover once in a while . I could set up maybe 30 complete hives (stacked 2 deep and 2 shallow), spiles for Maple trees that are all around us, a nice wood stove ready for use if need, 2 wells and a cistern, ability to hunt and the necessary means to do so, etc. 

Prepping for disaster is great, but knowing how to survive without the preps is just as important to me.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I only saw one post that mentioned coffee. I have one years worth of food preps for the wife and I but not enough propane yet stored. I now have 25 lbs of green coffee beans ready to vacuum pack (well 23maybe ,had to practice roasting). Packing into 2lb increments and then into the buckets it goes.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

TP and soap is somthing not talked about enough. Good hygiene is a literal life saver. In our area moss works well as TP. we would hang it over the fire while camping to get rid of the bugs. You DO NOT want red bugs chewing on the back door.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

post's like this kind of annoy me
so with that said here is my answer
EVERYTHING  and nothing left for you


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

double post


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been growing mine over the past year from nothing to about 4 months worth for 3 adults & 1 child. I calculate that we have about 4 months worth for food, sanitary & medicine. Need more, but a good start. Also, we have a solar setup now that powers the fridge, furnace & well pump. Need to stock up more on fuels (25 gallon gas for generator, 40# propane, 300 gallons fuel oil) but a good start. Here's the food list:

16 pounds Kidney Beans
16 pounds Pinto Beans
10 pounds Split Peas
20 pint Crackers
1.5 pounds Butterscotch Candy
1.5 pounds Pepermint Starbright
28.9 pounds Oatmeal
1.5 pounds Butter powder
16 pounds Canned cheese
14 pounds Powdered Milk
18 pounds Red Feather Butter
1 pounds Whole Egg Powder
22 pounds coffee beans
2 pounds Coffee Mate
9 pounds Instant Coffee
5 pounds Lemonade mix
3.75 pounds Tang
416 ea. Tea bags
2 pounds Unsweetened Cocoa
30 gallons water
75 pint Fruit
20 pounds Corn meal
15 pounds Flour
31 pounds Rice
100 pounds Wheat
54 pounds Whole Corn
2 pint Cider Vinegar
2 pounds Baking Powder
8 pounds Baking Soda
8 pint Coconut Oil
2 pounds Corn Starch
6 pounds Gravy mix
6 pounds Crisco
2 pounds Dry yeast
10 pounds Brown sugar
1 pounds Peanut Butter Powder
21 pounds Salt
63 pounds Sugar
1.5 pint Yellow mustard
58 pounds Canned Meat
6 pint Corned Beef Hash
8 pounds Pancake Mix
5 pint Honey
9 pint Pancake syrup
12 pounds Peanut Butter
8 pounds Popcorn
47 pounds Pasta, various
20 pounds Spagetti
27 pint Spahgetti Sauce
150 ea. Bullion Cubes
90 pint Soup
24 packets Soup Mix
8 packets Top Ramen
1 pounds Black Pepper
0.6 pounds Cayenne Pepper
1 pounds Chili powder
1 pounds Chopped onion
1 pounds Cinnamon powder
3.2 pounds Crushed Red Pepper
1.6 pounds Granulated garlic
0.2 pounds Oregano
1.8 pounds Paprika
1.5 pint Tobasco
120 pint Canned Vegetables
26 pint Onions
23.5 pint Pickles
45 pounds Potato flakes

Also all of the items needed to grind/mill, mix & prepare the above.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> GOOD START.
> MY KID(NOT REALY AT 27) GAGS DOWN THAT CHEF B. BY THE TON ALONG WITH THE MAC AND CHEESE, BUT HAS TO BE RIGHT BRAND.
> BUMP UP THE RICE TO BEAN RATIO, ABOUT 3 RICE TO 1 BEAN IS GOOD FOR BALANCE.
> SPAM IS GOOD AND ACCORDING TO THE COMPANY HAS NO SHELF LIFE. I HAVE I THINK ABOUT 75 OF THE 4 CAN SLEEVES OF IT.
> ...


Took your advice and got a couple more propane tanks and went by Big 5 and bought the Top Chef 2 burner propane stove. I also couldn't help myself and took a 930 SPX. 
http://m.big5sportinggoods.com/mobi...-BTU-2-Burner-Stove/0730122130062/_/A-5407598


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

phrogman said:


> Took your advice and got a couple more propane tanks and went by Big 5 and bought the Top Chef 2 burner propane stove. I also couldn't help myself and took a 930 SPX.
> Camp Chef Silverado 60,000 BTU 2-Burner Stove


That is a good one too. will do the job quite nicely.


----------

